# Rules to not die by



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't know if this is the right spot for this post, but it seemed odd...
We made a recent trip to SW Virginia and stopped at an old and very cool cemetery in Abingdon. First, the coolest vault in the world.








Next, if you wish to be buried here, you're going to want to plan ahead:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Cool. It would be interesting to see what it looked like before all the ivy.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that is too cool! Is there just the one stone in there?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

There was one stone but behind the stone was a steel door that encloses a stone tomb which has a husband and wife buried in it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You know when they put up a sign it's always after the fact that somebody already tried something. I wonder how many unauthorized burials there were before the sign got put out.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I wonder how many folks are there that no one knows about


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

That's looks really creepy. How old is that vault?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

John Henry Martin was interred in the earthen tomb in 1899 and his wife shortly afterward. This is the Sinking Springs Cemetery in Abingdon, Virginia. 
The oldest stone in the cemetery marks the burial of Henry Creswell in July 1776.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Man!, even after your dead you got paperwork to do and one more line to stand in.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's cool vault


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

The vault and whole cemetery are very beautiful. Shot this old stone and thought it a good example.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Man!, even after your dead you got paperwork to do and one more line to stand in.


of course you must get the handbook for the dead.

Phil..
those stones are great ,love the old looking ones the best.


----------

